# western flyer strato flyer?



## shifter (May 4, 2022)

Hi all this is my first post here. Anyway I picked this bicycle up a couple weekends ago for $40 and i've been cleaning it and I found a blue chain guard and would like to paint it red and I would like to know what paint would be a close match for the period and type of bike.
Date code says its from 1962.
here a a few pics.
these are from the listing









This is what it looks like now





Thanks 

Ralph


----------



## piercer_99 (May 5, 2022)

should look like this.


----------



## Rivnut (May 5, 2022)

Different years/models have different designs for chain guards, tanks, etc.  Both bikes pictured are missing their tanks, as evidenced by the brackets on the frames, but have the correct chain guard for the year/model application.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 5, 2022)

First off welcome to the Cabe. I'm no expert but I think there were a few versions of these bikes, a strato Liner, space Liner, Cosmic Flyer and maybe more. Some had unique features like springer fronts, tanks, rear racks, special seats, pedals and crank caps, reflectors etc. Good Luck with your restoration. Post pics of your progress.


----------



## shifter (May 5, 2022)

Thanks for the reply's. Any clue what RED paint would be best to use? Also my pedals have arrived for it today.




Thanks
Ralph


----------



## shifter (May 5, 2022)

I also got this rack I know its not the correct one for this model and year but it gives me one till I find the correct one.






After a little vinegar and some scrubbing it revealed more paint




It does have a lovely metallic red color I think I would like to go with.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 5, 2022)

shifter said:


> I also got this rack I know its not the correct one for this model and year but it gives me one till I find the correct one.View attachment 1620179
> 
> View attachment 1620180
> After a little vinegar and some scrubbing it revealed more paint
> ...



Hey Ralph, If you want to do a Rattle Can job, Krylon or Rustoluem always works good for me.... Try the paint and primer in one application to save you some time and money... Don't forgetdo  a good paint prep first... Good luck... Razin...


----------



## shifter (May 5, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Ralph, If you want to do a Rattle Can job, Krylon or Rustoluem always works good for me.... Try the paint and primer in one application to save you some time and money... Don't forgetdo  a good paint prep first... Good luck... Razin...



yeah I can do rattle can but doesnt matter much. I have airbrushes and bigger paint sprayers just need to match the paint close enough but do it on the cheap.


----------



## shifter (May 5, 2022)

oh and thanks for the reactions and replys


----------



## Rivnut (May 5, 2022)

I painted my Sears Flightliner using Duplicolr Exact Match Chrysler Inferno red. It’s dead on for the original red, but that may be a Sears only color.  It’s about $10 for a smaller can. Find it at O’Reillys, Advance Auto, AutoZone, etc.


----------



## shifter (May 5, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I painted my Sears Flightliner using Duplicolr Exact Match Chrysler Inferno red. It’s dead on for the original red, but that may be a Sears only color.  It’s about $10 for a smaller can. Find it at O’Reillys, Advance Auto, AutoZone, etc.
> View attachment 1620521



ok cool thanks I will check out that paint its a start anyway.
nice bikes btw 😀


----------



## piercer_99 (May 5, 2022)

Murray used candy apple red, over a silver base on their jobbers and Murray branded bikes, they had a candy blue they used also.


----------



## shifter (May 7, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> First off welcome to the Cabe. I'm no expert but I think there were a few versions of these bikes, a strato Liner, space Liner, Cosmic Flyer and maybe more. Some had unique features like springer fronts, tanks, rear racks, special seats, pedals and crank caps, reflectors etc. Good Luck with your restoration. Post pics of your progress.



I seen your western flyer in another post and the back rack looks like the same type I have. I was wondering is it screwed into the fender somehow or just sitting on it? My fenders are replacement walds so I have no clue. I tried finding pics of the fender with the rack removed but no luck.
thanks
ralph


----------



## HEMI426 (May 7, 2022)

I don't know I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 7, 2022)

shifter said:


> I seen your western flyer in another post and the back rack looks like the same type I have. I was wondering is it screwed into the fender somehow or just sitting on it? My fenders are replacement walds so I have no clue. I tried finding pics of the fender with the rack removed but no luck.
> thanks
> ralph



There is a short screw that goes through the rear hole into the fender, with a nut on it, I know there was at least one, there may have been screws in both brackets, it has been 5 years since I put my old bike back together.

It helps stabilize the fender.

See the photo of your carrier here.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 7, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> There is a short screw that goes through the rear hole into the fender, with a nut on it.
> 
> It helps stabilize the fender.
> 
> ...



you can see where it sits on the fender in this photo.


----------



## Rivnut (May 8, 2022)

Check and see if that hole in the brace is threaded for a sheet metal screw.  The two Flighliners I just finished are screwed through the fender to the rack.


----------



## shifter (May 8, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Check and see if that hole in the brace is threaded for a sheet metal screw.  The two Flighliners I just finished are screwed through the fender to the rack.



Yes it can accept a sheet metal screw in that hole. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## shifter (May 19, 2022)

I got a pair of these bow pedals for it instead of using the other ones I pictured looks more original and they are not bad shape either  some jewels are missing maybe I could find something to put in there?


----------

